# Best way to get rid of "cradle cap?"



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Does anyone know of the best way to get rid of cradle cap? It's such a pain in the butt. With dd I just used baby oil and combed it every now and then but she _still_ has a little bit left. (Can't tell because her hair covers it though) She had hair since she was born she you never could tell. Ds has it and I'd like to know if anyone knows of an "easier" way to get rid of it.


----------



## millionmom (Oct 30, 2005)

I think that's about all you can do. Nothing really seems to get rid of it, but it goes away on it's own no later than 1 (I think). Being the "picker" that I am, I kind of liked using the oil and combing out the chuncks....but I couldn't wait for it to be gone either!!!


----------



## mkat (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi there~ I am new and glad to be here! I have a 4 month old who had a really stubborn case of cradle cap. I did a few things to help it, although I'm not really sure if any one thing or combination of things did the trick, or if it finally just ran its course.
1. Brush DC hair daily.
2. We used olive oil on the scalp, let it sit for 15 mins., brushed it w/ a very soft bristle toothbrush (it came in the babycare kit), and shampooed out thoroughly. You have to make sure you're rinsing out all of the oil or else the pores will become even more clogged.
3. Cut dairy out of your diet if you are BF (a doc suggested this... I did it, but am not sure if it actually worked... )
4. I used California Baby tea tree oil and lavendar shampoo/body wash every other day... it's a bit drying but I think it really helped clear things up.
Cradle cap is no fun... hope it goes away soon!


----------



## BelgianSheepDog (Mar 31, 2006)

My midwife told me to start taking my prenatals again because sometimes it can happen when the (breastfeeding) mom is deficient in b vitamins. So you might try stepping up your b-complex intake and see if that helps. It seems to be helping us.


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

with both DDs ive used coconut oil and just combed their hair, it has worked great!! and again just a couple days ago with dd2 and hers is completely gone.


----------



## thefragile7393 (Jun 21, 2005)

I used Gentle Naturals' Cradle Cap Treatment....took it away in one using!


----------



## ndunn (Mar 22, 2006)

I've heard that breastmilk works....


----------



## Polkadots (Jun 6, 2005)

Breastmilk absolutely works - we cleared up Eli's cradlecap in a matter of days.

I would just express and put it on when I was nursing him.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Polkadots*
Breastmilk absolutely works - we cleared up Eli's cradlecap in a matter of days.

I would just express and put it on when I was nursing him.

Interesting! I'm gonna try that.







I did start taking my prenatals because I have like a half of bottle left that I just unpacked.

Thanks for the suggestions mamas.







:


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *haleighsmilkbar*
with both DDs ive used coconut oil and just combed their hair, it has worked great!! and again just a couple days ago with dd2 and hers is completely gone.

I have raw coconut oil..would that work the same you think? I would say so but...


----------



## impromptukiss (Sep 15, 2004)

we tried everything natural before going in with the big guns for my ds when he was a couple months old. selsun blue was the only thing that really worked for him. it was definitely a last resort, but it worked.


----------



## shelleyd (Jul 24, 2005)

We used olive oil and a toothbrush and then shampooed it out. It worked great. We did have to repeat about a week later but taht was it. She didn't have terrible cradle cap or anything though

Shelley


----------



## shiningpearl (Jul 1, 2006)

ok, what I did wasn't very "natural" but it worked. I combed her hair to loosen it, got her hair wet and combed her scalp some more, then I took one little drop of head and shoulders (cause I use it) being very careful not to get in on her face or in her eyes. Lathered and rinsed, and that was the last I saw if it.


----------



## witchbaby (Apr 17, 2003)

we usually use olive oil or burt's baby bees apricot oil about an hour before bathtime, then lather up the hair with whatever wash/shampoo there is and scrub with a soft-bristled brush. that tends to get out the big chunks. then, i'm a picker and would idely pick on the in between days.







:
the best solution? hope they grow hair to cover it.


----------



## HappiLeigh (Mar 30, 2005)

Breastmilk worked for us!


----------



## lovingmommyhood (Jul 28, 2006)

We used head and shoulders on DS1 when he was a baby, which was our pediatrician's advice. It worked great.


----------



## Kam (Jun 29, 2002)

Jojoba oil rubbed into the scalp daily, with a light shampoo (no sodium laurel/laureth sulfates or parabens) every few days. Gonin a week or so of this. But I would sooner have cradle crap than use a lot of chemicals. It doesn't hurt anyone, really.


----------



## bass chick (Sep 7, 2005)

DS1 is over 2 years old and still has cradle cap. I tried the oil thing but he hated it and so did I. I had to wash his hair 5 times to get it all out and he hates having his hair washed. I used to pick at it while I was nursing him. You can't tell that he still has it...his hair covers it up, but it still bugs me that it's there. That's interesting that breastmilk may work. It's good for so many things (I'm currently using bm to get rid of a wart)!!


----------

